# training in the heat



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

(moving this thought over from another thread)
What does everyone do when it's so unbearably hot?
Here in the Chicago area we have had no let-up from the heat and humidity for almost 2 months now. This is very unusual for us. Temps. have been staying at or above 90, with humidity over 90%. Our heat index has been between 105-110 degrees quite a few days, including our last training day. 
By 8 in the morning (my lesson time) it was already 82 degrees with 94% humidity. Tito won't even drink water if there's a bird nearby, I keep trying to convince him to stop for a drink and he's just not interested until we're all done and the birds are put away.
If these dogs are running 100 to 150 yard marks, in just 6 marks they're running close to a mile.
How does everyone handle the heat? I worry a LOT about heat stroke. I know some of you live in areas where this heat would be considered normal, so I'm wondering what your training programs look like at this time of year.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We don't do the training you do. But SC has been experiencing this heat too. On walks, Brooks will turn around and head back to the car when he has had enough.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I meet up with my tracking buddy at 8 am, so that we're done by 9 am; we can also get together as late as 6, 7 pm and be done at 8 pm and it's still light. I work out of the house, so during the day, when Mac wants a game of fetch, I'll take a break and throw the frisbee for a couple of minutes in the shade--but it's 5 minutes tops.

Even during the evening classes held outdoors, after sundown, everyone has water for their dogs--you'll see a bowl and a jug of drinking water or Zephyrhills. It's been brutal down here in South Florida too--it was especially rough today.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well--it might be hard to compare because while it is hot here (late 90s-early100s) it is dry and not really humid. We train in the morning at 8 and in the evening around 6 by water to keep the dogs cool. I have never really lived in a humid area, but I get that being wet when there is so much moisture in the air doesn't necessarily help keep them cool. Is that right? I think the dryness in the air makes it work better for that because the water more readily evaporates into the air and cools of the dog...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Miserable miserable miserable. My dog asks to swim and then gets disapointed with how hot our (big!) pond is. 

If we're doing running it's super early or very late. It's just not worth the risk of heat stroke. Consider if your lessons can be moved earlier. Be sure to do appropriate walk/trot/short run warm ups. Same for cooling down afterwards. 

Cleanrun and other places have products to add to water that might be beneficial for general well being. Or teach him to drink water on cue. Look into the cool coat products (...heard reports that they aren't all that effective in some types of temps/humidity). 

But... good luck. And fall is coming!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would not do that many marks. Be over training by 9 AM or start no sooner than 7:30 pm (then again we are further south so have less daylight, so adjust time as needed).

Here is a typical setup for me in this weather. BTW my car thermometer read 109 this afternoon. Typically I train by myself or with one other person.
Get to training field at 7:30 pm. Set up blinds, holding blinds, silhouettes, whatever. First dogs runs at about 7:45. Two singles. Car stays running with AC blasting and windows rolled up. Dog one goes in, repeat next two singles with dogs 2 and 3. Dog 1 comes out again and runs one or two blinds, then is swapped out for the next dog. Dogs have ice water in their crates. Wet towels on the bottom of crates are very good for evaporative cooling. Done by 8:30, pick up stuff and go home.

This morning we trained. We set up at 7:30 am, it was 80 degrees and very humid. Set up 3 holding blinds and two blind stakes (shorter marks probably 80-100 yards and 2 blinds probably 125~ yds). Was cool enough that dogs were fine in the shade with the car off. Dog 1 (Sophie) ran both blinds. Dog 2 (Slater) ran 2 marks as singles. Dog 3 (Fisher) did both 2 marks and both blinds. Dog 1 back out, ran 2 marks and repeated both blinds. Dog 2 back out to run the 3rd mark. Done by 9:00.

Water is not much better as the water temp is 85-87, like bath water. Dogs left wet are WARMER than dry dogs. We do not put them in the water to cool them down at this temp.

I would not run more than 3 marks, or 4 marks total if the dog gets a break between. If you are doing yard work, no more than 10 minutes at a time.

Several years ago a dog in the training group I was with went down with heat stroke on the way back from a blind. Not good. Black lab, she was fine after a high speed chase to the vet. I will never forget that.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This time of year I train from 8-8:30 pm. I haven't been getting much in for field training, a few singles and we're done. 

My obedience group meets at a covered pavilion, and we're out there from 8 until at least 12 or 1. I usually just stop going for the summer because neither I or the dogs enjoy working in this weather. But the last time we got together I had someone bring a wading pool and a hose (there's a place in the pavilion to hook up a hose) and I let my dogs get in there right before running and right after. It made a huge difference. It was the best Conner has worked out there in forever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, training earlier or later isn't really an option for me because the pet hotel dogs already "own" those time blocks.
After we do some water retrieves my trainer puts Tito in the back of the 4-wheeler (in a crate of course) and drives around. He says the air moving over a wet dog is the only way to cool them down, otherwise they are just plain hotter when they're wet.
I do think the humidity is the biggest problem. They are trying to cool off by pulling dry air into their lungs and exhaling wet air, but the air they're pulling in isn't much drier than the exhale these days.
I guess I just have to hang tight for fall to come. At least pretty soon our nights will be cooler and then early morning training sessions will be cooler.
What about shorter things we can work on? Any suggestions there? (meaning not marks at all, but what else do you guys work on at short distances?)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb do you have Carol Cassity's drill book? Tons of short distance, quick drills to do for all levels of dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anney, will look on Amazon for it!!!




K9-Design said:


> Barb do you have Carol Cassity's drill book? Tons of short distance, quick drills to do for all levels of dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I find these two books.....should I get just the first one for now?

*Drills for the Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast 
*_By Carol Cassity _
This soft cover book contains various drills that can be used by entry level dogs as well as advanced dogs for improvement in the field. 
*Building A Retriever: Drills & More
*_By Carol Cassity_ builds on her first book, "Drills for the Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast". 
This soft-cover book is good for both entry level dogs as well as for those who are more advanced in field work. It offers drills which can be varied due to the level of the dog from beginner through master hunter level. A great deal of thought and effort has gone into the production of this book.​


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> *Building A Retriever: Drills & More
> *_By Carol Cassity_ builds on her first book, "Drills for the Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast".
> This soft-cover book is good for both entry level dogs as well as for those who are more advanced in field work. It offers drills which can be varied due to the level of the dog from beginner through master hunter level. A great deal of thought and effort has gone into the production of this book.


I have this one, LOVE it! Not sure about the other


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

I just bought Building a Retriever, Drills & More.
Should get it this Friday, cant wait!


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

The heat is horrible everywhere. I think it was 105 here yesterday. At that heat, the humidity doesn't really matter. It is just too hot. We try to work in the mornings starting at 7, and can usually go to 11 am.

Short land work (less than 75 yds), and then the rest of it on the water. Water in the afternoon, as other have said doesn't help as the water temperature gets too high to help, and in fact can be worse.

Random thoughts about cooling methods- One, never put a wet dog in a closed area without air circulation. It becomes a steam bath. Ever wash your hair, get out of the shower and then your head sweats like crazy? Same thing with the dog, but its whole body. Get some microfiber towels or sham-wows or equivalent and keep them in your training bag. A quick once over with one of them get the majority of the water out.

Ice- Freeze some gallon jugs with water. I prefer the ones that the premixed ice tea comes in. They for some reason are a bit heavier duty, and it takes some effort on the part of the dog to chew one. Usually, if they try, one bite on the solid ice and they quit. If they have a little success and make a small hole, well it becomes a distribution system as it melts. Put the frozen jug in the dog's crate or box. Consider a fan to blow across it. Do not put it loose in the crate or box when driving. Ouch!

Fans- The 12 volt models I have seen are a waste. You can buy a converter for $20 or so that will plug into your cigarette lighter and convert 12vDC to 120VAC. That way you can use a regular household fan that can move some air. Watch your battery though, or get an external marine deep cycle battery.

We have an annual bicycle event here this month: "The Hottern' Hell Hundred." Think of what I am dealing with! Good training to all--


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

One last thought about drills-

Even though they appear short, say a 50 yard run- remember out and back is 100 yds-- that 5 legged pattern becomes a 500 yard run. So be careful.

Two summers ago, I was running three blinds. I knew it was hot, but heck it was only three blinds and not that far.

Folks, when your dog after making the first retrieve starts heading for the shade- pay attention. Your're done. I didn't pick up on that as quickly as I should have and came close to damaging or losing my dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't imagine training in Texas. I've seen your weather this week, I'd melt.


----------

